# An introduction



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,

After reading through several threads here for the last few days, I just wanted to take a minute to introduce myself. I'm a returning N-scale modeler who's last exposure to the hobby was back in 1992 when I was 12-years old. I remember building a 3x6' layout with a childhood friend. While it was nothing spectacular, it was mine. I've always looked back on my short time with model railroading with fondness, but for one reason or another never got back into it.

Well, that is, until now. Twenty years removed, I think it's time to dive back in.

I recently picked up a copy of Model Railroader's "N-Scale Model Railroading: Getting Started in the Hobby," read online articles, browsed stores and watched countless videos on Youtube to brush up and give myself some exposure to what's now available.

I'm considering the Woodland Scenics "Scenic Ridge" set. I was curious what you all thought of it and your opinion on whether that should be the direction to go.

I'm excited to get back into the hobby and look forward to hearing your responses.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site, there is a lot of help here.

Here are a few discussions to read through on that subject.

But don't be afraid to ask if you need to know.



http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10100&highlight=Woodland+Scenics+"Scenic+Ridge"


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7955&highlight=Woodland+Scenics+"Scenic+Ridge"


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

G,day Brian,
Well apart from being the exact age as me, You have started interest in this hobby the same time as well. 
I followed the same trail as you to, Youtube videos, online articles and to tell you the truth. I'm hooked. 
All the best mate and hope to see some of your creations.
Cheers.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome!

Make sure to start your own layout thread with pics!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Brain..............welcome


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Brian,

Time to make up for 20 years lost! Enjoy the RR ride!

TJ


----------



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the welcome messages. I'll definitely start a layout thread, once I get everything together later this week.

Later today, I'll be ordering the Scenic Ridge layout kit along with the track pack. Definitely excited to get started!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brianw said:


> Thank you all for the welcome messages. I'll definitely start a layout thread, once I get everything together later this week.
> 
> Later today, I'll be ordering the Scenic Ridge layout kit along with the track pack. Definitely excited to get started!


Did you ever get an answer on the $230 here? #*26*

How much are you paying one for?
What price did you find?

Somewhere he stated where he got it. $230 is a good price. 
Maybe PM him as he most likely did not see your question.
Unless you found one cheaper.


----------



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

big ed said:


> Did you ever get an answer on the $230 here? #*26*
> 
> How much are you paying one for?
> What price did you find?
> ...


Hi Ed,

The best I've found is $250. Which I'm pretty happy with. I plan on ordering it and the track pack later today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brianw said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> The best I've found is $250. Which I'm pretty happy with. I plan on ordering it and the track pack later today.


OK that is a good price.:thumbsup:

I can't find where he stated he got it for $230.
At least you can pick up some building tips off his thread maybe.

Start your own thread and just keep adding as you go along with the build.

I like watching others work.


----------



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

big ed said:


> OK that is a good price.:thumbsup:
> 
> I can't find where he stated he got it for $230.
> At least you can pick up some building tips off his thread maybe.
> ...


Same here. It's interesting to follow the process. 

The $230 price was mentioned in a previous thread, before his "my layout" thread was started.


----------



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

As an update, I held off on buying the Scenic Ridge layout set this weekend thinking I could possibly find a better deal. Low and behold on a stop into a local shop after work I found the set for on a consignment sale. Ended up getting it for $130.

Stoked!

While I only quickly looked through the box, everything looked to be in there and in new condition. The owner told me the guy had it stored away for a few years with plans to build it, but never did. Right time, right place, I guess. 

I'll still need to buy the SR track pack sometime this week.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:Hello Brain..............welcome to the site


----------

